# Hanging a Luminaire



## mattyc (3 Sep 2009)

Can anyone reccomend something i can use to hang my luminaire above my tank.

I am not allowed to put holes in the wall or cealing so it needs to be atachable to the tank or the unit. if there isnt anything i will have to make one.


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Sep 2009)

Aquariums Ltd made this....










Failing that, you could just rest it on the tank rims using the feet supplied...


----------



## mattyc (3 Sep 2009)

Thnaks Dan
that looks good the only problem is my light is wider than the tank and unit, i might make up some L shape brackets and put them down the back of the tank.


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Sep 2009)

Nice idea, Hagen use them on the now discontinued Osaka. I found them to be a little distracting so i'd recommend a background if you go down that route.


----------



## mattyc (3 Sep 2009)

i was going to get a blue or white background on the tank to hide the pipework. will have to see if the light gets the aproval from the Mrs first if not i will need to buy a 60cm light for the planted tank and use this light on my other tank.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Sep 2009)

or make your own cheap as chips....


----------



## mattyc (4 Sep 2009)

I like the look of both of these set ups, the boss may not!! will have to wait and see what she says!! or just make one before she gets home


----------

